#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  movitec

## Martijnvanthiel

Volgens de internationale internet pagina moet er een tafeltje in de handel zijn van movitech voor het eenvoudig aan kunnen sturen van de movitec heads. Is er iemand die hier een prijs van weet? En heeft er al iemand ervaring met deze tafeltjes?

Heb ik nog een vraag: hoe is de kwaliteit/prestatie van movitec sl250 t.o.v. martin mac250? Heeft een mac daadwerkelijk meerwaarde of is het puur alleen de naam die het prijsverschil veroorzaakt?

Ben nog aan hettwijfelen tussen de aanschaf van martin of movitech...

Alvast bedankt voor de eventuele reacties.

Gegroet
Martijn

----------


## Eric

Ik heb al veel ervaring et movitec SL-250. Dit zijn zeer degelijke machines. Ik ben zelf niet zo'n voorstander van Martin, omdat je te veel "naam" betaald. De controller heb ik nog niet gebruikt, wel de computersoftware "visual dmx" daarvan kan ik alleen zeggen dat het nog echt in zijn kinderschoenen staat.
Het enige kleine nadeel van de Movitec vind ik de ventilatiegeluid. Dit heeft Martin trouwens ook

----------


## Pipo

Heb ook sl 250's en moet zeggen dat deze toestellen zeer betrouwbaar zijn.
En met een Pilot 2000 van SGM worden ze gestuurd, niet duur, zeer gemakkelijk te programmeren.

Den Pipo

----------


## WTT

Voordelen Movitec : Licht opbrengst hoger, Bewegingen sneller, aanschafprijs, 

Voordelen Mac : Beweging mooier(spot hoeft niet te zoeken naar eindpositie), courantere Gobo size, en verder eigenlijk weinig

De robuustheid van de mac valt zwaar tegen, plastic scheurt veel te snel (te harde plastic soort).
Van beide merken zijn ruim voldoende spare onderdelen in nederland ook niet geheel onbelangrijk kortom mijn voorkeur : De movitec !! 



WTT rentals

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Een Mac250 vind ik dan persoonlijk ook wat esthetisch verantwoorder dan zo'n SL250...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## PowerSound

Dat is dan weer een smaak verschil.

Ik zie liever een Movitec.

Site versie 7.3 ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto... (zeker niet met die subs... )

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Een Mac250 vind ik dan persoonlijk ook wat esthetisch verantwoorder dan zo'n SL250...







> citaat:
> Dat is dan weer een smaak verschil.
> Ik zie liever een Movitec.



Wij als techniekers, verhuurders kunnen wel merk X liever zijn dan merk Y...
Maar een toeschouwer/bezoeker/fuifganger gaat er ZEKER niet op letten...


BTW : Wij grappen er al eens graag over dat de mensen wel de virtual flames zien hangen (die in verhouding niets kosten) maar geen MH's...
Zouden beter investeren in virtual flames dan in MH's... zal meer opvallen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## WTT

mansho gaat deze discussie niet over de kwalitijd (neem niet kwalijk) 
van de lampjes en waar je het meeste waar voor je geld krijgt,
kweet niet maar met die vlammetjes word het wel er donker in je zaal, en bij mijn weten hebben mensen het toch vaak over de vlammetjes die ze eten dus misschien beter een frietpan kopen.

En voor mij dan bitterballen SVP

WTT rentals

----------


## Tiemen

Een discussie over kwaliteit tussen Martin en Movitec? <img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> mansho gaat deze discussie niet over de kwalitijd (neem niet kwalijk) 
> van de lampjes en waar je het meeste waar voor je geld krijgt,
> kweet niet maar met die vlammetjes word het wel er donker in je zaal, en bij mijn weten hebben mensen het toch vaak over de vlammetjes die ze eten dus misschien beter een frietpan kopen.



Gaat er idd over...
Maar er werd hier door 2 personen voor mij gediscussieerd over het esthetische aspect, waar ik dan ook mijn zegje over deed...
En dat van die vlammetjes gaf ik er enkele ff als opmerking bij...

************************************

Maar ok, dat terzijde...

Movitecs en aanverwanten zijn nog altijd VELE malen sneller dan de logge trage Macs..., hoewel er bij de Mac250-300 al wat verandering in gekomen is.
Over de lichtopbrengst kunnen we ook wel duidelijk zijn... de martins hun output is niet zo hoog als de ander aangehaalde MH.

Wat de prijs betreft mag je voor Martin rekening houden met een factor 1,3-1,5 hoger. Je praat nog altijd over een naam die je betaalt, maar waar je ook wel wat meer service voor krijgt.
Ander groot voordeel van de Martins is dat het net wat makkelijker ligt om wat bij te huren... Maar in dat opzicht kijk je beter even naar de collega-verhuurbedrijven.

SAMENGEVAT:

Ik denk niet dat we mogen spreken over goede martin en slechte movitec MH's. Qua mogelijkheden en performance moet geen van beiden voor elkaar onderdoen.
Grote voordeel van de martins is dus de service die je krijgt en dat ze goed ingeburgerd zijn in de verhuursector... Wat jij het belangrijkste vindt zal de doorslag moeten geven.



De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## marten

ik zou kiezen voor mac 250 betere optiek,vloeiender,meer mogelijkheden
A-merk en een mac kost inkoop 1300 euro ex btw dus om de prijs hoef je het ook niet te laten
groet marten

----------


## gigabert

Anderhalf jaar geleden stonden we voor de keuze:

* Of martin
* Of movitec

Wij hebben gekozen voor de martin, destijds, (weet niet of dat nog zo is) was er maar 1 impoteur voor movitec dus ook voor de toekomst wilde we zekerheid voor onderdelen etc, bij martin weet je dat dit goed zit.

Daarnaast vind ik de optiek van de mac 250+ iets tegenvallen, maar wat wil je als je met Clay paky scan's verwend bent?

Tja de snelheid, een moving head zal nooit zo snel worden als een scan.

Verder vind ik de Movitec veel lawaai maken, hoewel je in een discotheek dat niet zal horen, hebben wij soms ook modeshows en andere presentaties, toch iets om (vind ik dan) rekening mee te houden.

Ook hoor ik vaak van collega's dat de movitec vaak storingen heeft, wij hebben met de Mac eigenlijk tot op heden (ff afkloppen <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> )nog geen problemen gehad,...

Ikzelf zou voor service en zekerheid kiezen en de prijzen zijn volgens mij niet zo gigantisch meer

Suc6 met je keuze!

----------


## Dave C

persoonlijke ervaring:

sl-250:
- strooilicht
- kutkleure/gobos
- sneller dan mac

mac250:
- trager dan movitec

Besluit: as ge dan toch tusse martin of movitec moe kiezen, zou ik voor mh van martin gaan, betere service, mooiere kleuren/gobos, en voor de snelheid moetet ook nie laten, want ne mh is gene scan, het effect moet van ergens anders komen.

Greetz

----------


## Eric

Als trouwe movitec gebruiker moet ik zeggen dat ik in de 3 jaar dat ik ze gebruik nog maar een enkele keer een kleine storing heb gehad die met een snelle reset snel opgelost was.
De keren dat ik met Martins heb gewerkt heb ik altijd lst gehad van storingen, hardnekkige storingen waarbij ze gewoon niets meer deden. Zit je dan de hele show met een lichtstraal die niet op zijn plaats staat en niet uit te krijgen is zonder in de truss te moeten klimmen.
Nee, doe mij maar de movitecs.

----------


## LSD

Als ik mij niet vergis worden de moviteccen sl250 niet meer gemaakt, de fabrikant die ze produceerde zou blijkbaar liever onder z'n eigen naam MH's bouwen, waarschijnlijk mits de nodige aanpassingen. dus als je weet dat je binnen afzienbare tijd geen zelfde toestellen meer bij kan aanschaffen (of het moeten 2de handse zijn) dan zou ik toch nog es nadenken.  Martin is trouwens met zijn prijzen gezakt tot op vergelijkbaar niveau.

voor de rest moet ik eigenlijk m'n bek houden , want heb zelf geen ervaring met de movitec. Met m'n mac250's weinig last dus best wel tevreden over.

music is the dope

----------


## moderator

voor LSD: je vergist je wel degelijk, movitech is gewoon leverbaar.


Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## DeMennooos

Er is te veel gerommel geweest in de markt aan de kant van de Movitech's, Showtech's, Robe's en noem maar op. Ik hou het wel bij de M...M...M... (krijg het mijn bek niet uit <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> Mac 250...

Voor die prijs een redelijk betrouwbaar spotje met een goede service en ondersteuning.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:
> Heb ik nog een vraag: hoe is de kwaliteit/prestatie van movitec sl250 t.o.v. martin mac250? Heeft een mac daadwerkelijk meerwaarde of is het puur alleen de naam die het prijsverschil veroorzaakt?



Martijn zoals je inmiddels gelezen hebt, is en het blijft een eeuwige discussie.
Ik ga niet vertellen wat goed, beter of best is, maar Martijn laat ik je 1 advies geven: zet ze allebei naast elkaar en oordeel zelf.
Voor een demo Mac250 kun je me mailen gerrit@fairlight.nl, ps de demo is kostenloos!!!!


Oh ja Menno, ik wist niet dat je stotterde...<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Martijnvanthiel

Ten eerste bedankt voor alle reacties. Hoewel de antwoorden nog meer  van elkaar verschillen als dat ik verwacht had. Maaaaaaaaar ik heb goed nieuws. Het is toch movitec geworden. Mede door de prijs maar vooral door het feit dat wij vooral dixo werk doen en dan de snelheid toch een klein beetje belangrijker is dan de preciezie.

Ik kan ze vanmiddag alle vier tegelijk ophalen. 

Ook het tafeltje waar ik naar gevraagd had/heb heb ik mee besteld. Kostte 600 eurotjes en gezien het meestal eenvoudige dixo werk meer dan uitgebreid genoeg. (En anders neem ik mn ma 24/6 wel mee).

Ik zal nog wel een keer een berichtje posten over mijn ervaring met redelijk nieuwe movitec contoller.

Met vriendelijke groeten:

Martijn van Thiel.

En nou ga ik mn tec's op halen houdoe!!!!

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Martijn, succes met je Movitecs.
Ik ben erg benieuwd naar je eigen bevindingen over dit spotje.
Vooral naar die controller ben ik benieuwd.

----------


## Robert  R

Tja goede keuze vind ik. Ik werk zelf erg veel met Movitec. Ik heb er erg goede ervaringen mee. Werk zelf altijd met sl250 & wl'tjes.

Even nog terzijde een reactie over wat LSD aansneed over de "nieuwe" movitec, dat klopt. De oude importeur van movitec is ze nu zelf aan het bouwen alleen met wat modificaties en onder een andere naam.

Het tafeltje wat je bedoelde is een kopie van de serebellum. Deze is nu ook onder een andere naam op de markt speciaal voor de sl'tjes

Groeten Robert

----------


## cornedure

> citaat: Voordelen Movitec : Licht opbrengst hoger



Tja, hier gaan we weer. Eigenlijk spelen Movitec en de hele reutemeteut vals. In een SL-250 zit een 15° lens, in de Mac 250 een 18°. Het ziet dus helderder uit, maar is het niet. Geef mij dan maar een 18°, de spreiding is veel mooier. 

De gobo's zijn ook niet alles. Persoonlijk vind ik de gobo's van de Mac 250 veel mooier. Dat meerkleurig gedoe van de Movitec dient echt tot niets en doet denken aan een goedkoop flower-effect. De tweede glasgobo met die bubbels is enkel geschikt voor shows, en dan nog. Blijven 4 gobo's over, da's nie veel. 

Over kleuren en shutter van futurelight en sagitter kan ik wel een boek schrijven. Misschien is het euvel van de shutter verholpen bij de Movitec, maar ik heb mijn twijfels. 

Maar ze zijn beresnel.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Als je movitec koopt dan krijg je er een doosje met gobo's bij! dus je kun je al die lelijke gobo's eruit kicke en dus andere niet meerkleurige gobo's erin zetten.

Werk zelf ook met movitech en heb ze al verschillende keren langs een mac-250 gehad, en ze zijn sneller, betere lichtopbrengst en ik vindt het spotje er mooier uitzien.

MVG Willem (info@w-s-s.nl)

----------


## ZaNyDu

Ik heb deze 2 ook naast elkaar gezien, en wat mij vooral opviel was dat de kleuren van de mac veel feller en helderder waren. Dat je de movitec er mooier uit ziet vinden is natuurlijk persoonlijke smaak. verder als je snelheid belangrijk vind kan je ook scans kopen. Maar gefeliciteerd met je keus, en veel plezier met je movitechs

----------


## gigabert

> citaat:
> Even nog terzijde een reactie over wat LSD aansneed over de "nieuwe" movitec, dat klopt. De oude importeur van movitec is ze nu zelf aan het bouwen alleen met wat modificaties en onder een andere naam.



Vraag me af hoe het dan met toekomstige onderdelen en spare parts zou gaan,..<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle> Is dat over een tijdje nog wel leverbaar!?

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> ik zou kiezen voor mac 250 betere optiek,vloeiender,meer mogelijkheden
> A-merk en een mac kost inkoop 1300 euro ex btw dus om de prijs hoef je het ook niet te laten
> groet marten



PARDON.......A-MERK...?!?!?!?<img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle> 





> citaat:
> Vraag me af hoe het dan met toekomstige onderdelen en spare parts zou gaan,.. Is dat over een tijdje nog wel leverbaar!?



Zeker goed leverbaar, mits je een goede leverancier hebt.... 
Maar als je movitec's bezit denk ik dat je pas kan gaan praten over service en spare parts... (doel hiermee ook op eerdere/andere posts)


En Martijn, GEFELICITEERD en welkom bij de club van tevreden Movitec gebruikers.



*Showtechniek*

----------


## badboyscrew

of je koopt een coemar precies de zelfde als movipech alleeen net iets goedkoper en je de mac'en zijn leuk als je de td bij fairlight maar kan bereiken wanneer bellen ze nu terug ??????



groeten alex

Als je de bank 1000 euro schuldig bent, heb jij een probleem. Maar als je de bank een miljoen euro schuldig bent, hebben zij een probleem.

----------


## Techieguy

Na een jaar probl;eemloos met 4 SL-250's gedraait te hebben deze week er nog 4 bijgekocht... Maar ik werk ook vaak met Mac's en is toch ook niet verkeerd, als ik moest kiezen zou ik voor mac's gaan: die hebben de koeling van de lamp beter voorelkaar en mooiere bewegingen.

Over kleuren: voor disco zijn de kleuren van movitec goed te gebruiken en zitten ook best mooie kleuren bij (indigo).

De gobo's zijn uitwisselbaar dus daar valt niets over te zeggen.

_________________________
"Het is nevel GEEN rook!!"

----------


## WTT

OK om de discussie nog ff te doen oplaaien. Ik heb het eerste proto gezien van de spica (5-star systems)en ik zeg dat martin het heel zwaar gaat krijgen volgend jaar en movitec het zwaar gaat krijgen.

Nog ff over de lichtopbrengst fairlight geeft zelf toe dat er meer 
echte ansi lumen uit een movitec komen !!!!! 

Movitec bijhuren is ook geen probleem heb er 60 in gebuik met oud en nieuw, spare meuk ook geen probleem  heeft showtechniek 100% gelijk in .

WTT rentals

----------


## movinghead

Movitec is gemaakt in oost-europa... Toen had het echter nog niet de naam Movitec... Degene die ze verkoopt onder de naam Movitec heeft een hele stapel van die dingen opgekocht en op de amrkt gesodemietert voor een in verhouding fijne prijs... 
Het probleem is dat binnenkort losse onderdelen voor deze spotjes moeilijk verkrijgbaar zullen zijn... Omdat het bedrijf Movitec niet meer schijnt te bestaan in de hoedanigheid als een jaartje geleden.

Verder wil ik over de movitecs kwijt. (ik werk er zelf ook mee)

WL250 - RGB wielen zitten er niet al te tof in... hierdoor schieten ze wel eens een stukkie door als ze op hun donkerste punt zijn. Dan is het dus niet maximaal voiolet... maar open wit. Erg bagger dus...
De lichtopbrengst is goed.

SL250 - ZEER SLECHTE OPTIEK! weinig lichtopbrengst en onscherpe gobo's

Beiden zijn wel erg snel.... maar dan ga ik liever voor een trage bak......

Kortom... niet doen!

<center>----------In het theater willen we leven zien, in het leven theater----------</center>
<center>----------- Check my profile -----------</center>

----------


## maarten_dever

Elke keer ik movitec bijhuur werkt er minstens 1 niet
gelukkig brengen ze rezerve MH's genoeg mee
nuja ligt mischien aan het onderhoud.. maar
kheb toch een voorkeur voor MAC
vooral kwa soepele bewegingen dan..

----------


## Robert  R

Mijn werkgever heeft er 12 aangeschaft van de nieuwe lampen (spica (5-star systems). Ze zijn nog wel in laatste fase van de ontwikkeling maar ze schijnen erg goed te zijn. Ik ben erg benieuwd wanneer ik er mee mag spelen!!!

Groeten Robert

----------


## Pipo

> citaat: Elke keer ik movitec bijhuur werkt er minstens 1 niet
> gelukkig brengen ze rezerve MH's genoeg mee
> nuja ligt mischien aan het onderhoud.. maar
> kheb toch een voorkeur voor MAC
> vooral kwa soepele bewegingen dan..



Heb hetzelfde probleem.
Maar dan met Mac's

Den Pipo

----------


## Merijndj

Robe heeft ook een scan met dezelfde kleuren en gobo's als de movitec.

Ik heb het net opgezocht:ROBE 250 XT SCAN





> citaat: Deze nieuwe scan staat sinds kort op onze verhuur afdeling de ROBE 250 XT Scan. 
> Waarom deze scan? De 250 XT heeft vele eigenschappen die onze Movitec SL 250 ook heeft. De zelfde kleuren en gobo's onder anderen. Hierdoor is hij makkelijk in combinatie met de Movitec's te gebruiken. De scan is voorzien van een 250/2 MSD lamp en is aan te sturen met 14/16 DMX kanalen.



Citaat net gekopieerd van de website van een verhuurbedrijf bij mij in de buurt (voor wie het wat zegt: DSL in Schagen).



groet,


MerijnDJ

----------


## cornedure

> citaat:Nog ff over de lichtopbrengst fairlight geeft zelf toe dat er meer echte ansi lumen uit een movitec komen !!!!!



Ik trek mijn woorden terug. Ik heb mij eventjes bezig gehouden met een kleine berekening, mij baserend op de naakte cijfers van de websites van Futurelight (toch dezelfde optiek) en Martin. 

Indien nu de beamsterkte recht evenredig afneemt met de afstand, dan is de output voor de Futurelight MH-660:

12°: 3472 lumen
15°: 3532 lumen
18°: 3983 lumen

Allen op 5 m. Het laatste cijfer is geen typfout. 

Martin Mac 250(+): 3180 lumen.

Dus mag ik m'n baas vertellen dat ie als de bliksem de optionele 18°-lens bestelt.

----------


## WTT

> citaat: SL250 - ZEER SLECHTE OPTIEK! weinig lichtopbrengst en onscherpe gobo's



Misschien lampje afstellen en spotje onderhouden moving head 





> citaat:Het probleem is dat binnenkort losse onderdelen voor deze spotjes moeilijk verkrijgbaar zullen zijn... Omdat het bedrijf Movitec niet meer schijnt te bestaan in de hoedanigheid als een jaartje geleden.



  Geeft niet hoor je bent niet slimste maar movitec wordt nog steeds gebouwd en er is ruim voldoende spare materiaal voor handen. 

Dus movinghead waar jij je bevindingen op basseert ik weet het niet ??

WTT rentals

----------


## NiTRO

> citaat:
> Movitec is gemaakt in oost-europa... Toen had het echter nog niet de naam Movitec... Degene die ze verkoopt onder de naam Movitec heeft een hele stapel van die dingen opgekocht en op de amrkt gesodemietert voor een in verhouding fijne prijs... 
> Het probleem is dat binnenkort losse onderdelen voor deze spotjes moeilijk verkrijgbaar zullen zijn... Omdat het bedrijf Movitec niet meer schijnt te bestaan in de hoedanigheid als een jaartje geleden.
> 
> Verder wil ik over de movitecs kwijt. (ik werk er zelf ook mee)
> 
> WL250 - RGB wielen zitten er niet al te tof in... hierdoor schieten ze wel eens een stukkie door als ze op hun donkerste punt zijn. Dan is het dus niet maximaal voiolet... maar open wit. Erg bagger dus...
> De lichtopbrengst is goed.
> 
> ...




Sorry maar hier kan ik het dus niets eens zijn, slechte optiek etc etc daarnaast word movitec nog steeds gemaakt net zoals de futurelights in de Robe fabriek, wel is het zo dat Movitec waarschijnlijk binnen korte tijd uit de fabriek van robe moet....maar omdat er zoveel xeroxen van bestaan zullen de spares nog gewoon verkrijgbaar zijn....

mvg
ERC

----------


## gigabert

> citaat:
> maar omdat er zoveel xeroxen van bestaan zullen de spares nog gewoon verkrijgbaar zijn....



De tijd zal het leren, maar ik hou niet van dit soort verrassingen, hoelang zijn onderdelen nog leverbaar?

En op is op dus!?!

Blij dat wij destijds gewoon MAC 250+'s gekocht hebben!

----------


## duncanV

Nu moet er me toch iets van het hart...

ik hoor hier ANSI-Lumens, ik zie hier lenzen die meer licht geven bij grotere openingshoek. Ik zie hier mensen die beweren dat er meer licht uit een Movi-future-whatever-tech komt dan uit een Mac.

Is dit een thread voor mensen die de wetten van de fysica willen weerleggen ?

Movitec = condensor optiek
Mac = reflector optiek.

van de eerste is geweten dat ze scherpere projecties geeft.
Van de tweede is het geweten dat ze meer licht geeft.

De trucs die men de laatste tijd graag toepast :
kleiner openingshoek (15° is al veel...)
hogere kleurtemperatuur van lamp (MSD250/2 /3/4 ...)

Dus stop alsjeblieft met te zeggen dat er meer licht uit een reflectoroptiekje komt ...

gegroet.

Duncan.

----------


## duncanV

> citaat:
> Nu moet er me toch iets van het hart...
> 
> ik hoor hier ANSI-Lumens, ik zie hier lenzen die meer licht geven bij grotere openingshoek. Ik zie hier mensen die beweren dat er meer licht uit een Movi-future-whatever-tech komt dan uit een Mac.
> 
> Is dit een thread voor mensen die de wetten van de fysica willen weerleggen ?
> 
> Movitec = condensor optiek
> Mac = reflector optiek.
> ...

----------


## duncanV

hahhaaa !!!..

wat een blunder van een typfout, nu gaat m'n hele verhaal de mist in natuurlijk  :Smile: 

PS waarom zijn in theaters de meeste spots reflectorlampen ???
PSS en welke gebruiken condensoroptieken ??

----------


## Reemski

Duncan, je kunt je bericht nog gewoon wijzigen...

rechtsboven het bericht.. Het icootnje met potloodje.

----------


## NiTRO

Onderdelen zullen gewoon leverbaar blijven bij leveranciers van Futurelight, daarnaast is de leverancier in Europa tegenwoordig verplicht om tot 5 jaar na productie spares te leveren.....

mvg Eric

----------


## embie

Mensen,

Vergelijk aub niet Movitec met Futurelight, GLP en andere "klonen". Er is degelijk verschil in techniek. Ik gebruik zelf Movitec sinds her prille begin. Er zijn in de Movitecs minstens 2 versies, je kunt ze herkennen aan bepaalde afwerkingen, de nieuwere types hebben een betere "groen" kleur en zijn voorzien van een roostertje boven de ventilator.  De oudere types hebben, net zoals nieuwe wagens, nog wat kinderfouten, meestal betekent dat in de praktijk een nieuwe epron of chip. 

Verder een nadeeltje is dat de focus, die perfect werkt!!!, geregeld wordt op een ijzeren staafje, met het nadeel dat na verloop van tijd dit gaat roesten, en je motortje gaat ontregelen of defect lopen.

goed onderhoud is dus nog altijd de boodschap!!!

Zowel Martin als Movitec hebben hun fouten, 

al zijn de movitecs sneller dus...

----------


## DeMennooos

Je kunt er lang of kort over discussiere. Je kunt dit topic 3 pagina's of 20 pagina's lang laten worden, maar er is toch maar 1 conclusie te trekken.

De voorkeur en dus de keuze is geheel persoonlijk.
Of het een goede of een slechte yoke is hangt af van het gebruik en je toepassing.
Voor het geld zijn het allemaal leuke spotjes. De Movitech, Showtech, Robe, Martin en ga nog maar ff door.
Toch gaat mijn persoonlijke keuze, hoe erg ik het ook vindt <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>, uit naar Martin. Niet omdat ze zo waanzinnig goed zijn, maar gewoon om de prijs/kwaliteit verhouding gekoppeld met de nodige support die je per direct kunt krijgen als je het nodig hebt.
Voor mij is het niet zo nodig dat een yoke als een straaljager zijn rondjes draait. Hij moet gewoon vloeiende bewegingen kunnen maken en vooral werken als ie moet werken.

Hmmmm,....dan toch maar een spotje 250? <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## cornedure

> citaat: ik hoor hier ANSI-Lumens, ik zie hier lenzen die meer licht geven bij grotere openingshoek. Ik zie hier mensen die beweren dat er meer licht uit een Movi-future-whatever-tech komt dan uit een Mac.



Hier gaan we weer. Niks wetten van de fysica. Ik baseer me alleen maar op de naakte cijfers van de respectievelijke websites. Dus val mij niet aan, maar Robe en co. 

Wat betreft meer lumen bij grotere openingshoek, waarschijnlijk maakt de scan optimaal gebruik van het lichtpad bij 18°, terwijl er een licht verlies is bij 15°. En anders verzin je zelf wel een uitleg.

----------


## movinghead

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat: SL250 - ZEER SLECHTE OPTIEK! weinig lichtopbrengst en onscherpe gobo's
> 			
> ...



Dus jij twijfelt aan mijn technische kennis als ik het goed begrijp... Ik ga geen zinloze kreten hier plaatsen hoor... dat heeft weinig zin namelijk...

En als iemand mij gaat vertellen dat de optiek van een Movitec goed is moet hij helemaal op houden. Wij hebben 5 SL250 hangen bij ons. Daar hangen 4 Stagelights 300 van Clay-paky naast. Nou die verschillen zijn ENORM!! Daar komt nog bij dat de Stagelights 5 jaar oud zijn en de Movitect 1 jaar en 3 maanden.

Wij maken om de twee maanden (is in een andere discussie besproken, daar ook op gebaseert) de condensor-optiek, en de verschillende lenzen in de spots schoon. Dus aan onderhoud kan het niet liggen als je het mij vraagt. Vroeger werd dit minder gedaan. Maar sinds we vorig jaar verbouwd hebben, wordt het periodiek gedaan. Tevens zijn er logboeken per scan of MH.
Voor reparaties gaat het licht naar DTL in Groningen. Tevens wordt het daar periodiek anagekeken.





> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Het probleem is dat binnenkort losse onderdelen voor deze spotjes moeilijk verkrijgbaar zullen zijn... Omdat het bedrijf Movitec niet meer schijnt te bestaan in de hoedanigheid als een jaartje geleden.
> 			
> 		
> ...



Ik baseer mijn vorige verhaaltje op datgene wat een collega uit het theater mij vertelt had. En het wordt door diverse personen uit die wereld bevestigd.

Gegroet...


<center>----------When technology is master, disaster comes faster----------</center>
<center>----------- Click for profile -----------</center>

----------


## Pipo

> citaat:En als iemand mij gaat vertellen dat de optiek van een Movitec goed is moet hij helemaal op houden. Wij hebben 5 SL250 hangen bij ons. Daar hangen 4 Stagelights 300 van Clay-paky naast. Nou die verschillen zijn ENORM!! Daar komt nog bij dat de Stagelights 5 jaar oud zijn en de Movitect 1 jaar en 3 maanden



Je moet clay paky niet beginnen vergelijken met movitech hé!
Hoeveel movitech's zou je hebben voor de prijs van ene CP?

Den Pipo

----------


## Techieguy

Het optiek van een CP is ook beter dan dat van een mac 250 DUH!!!

_________________________
"Het is nevel GEEN rook!!"

----------


## movinghead

Okeeej dan gooi ik het over een andere boeg...
Ik VIND Movitec slecht....

<center>----------When technology is master, disaster comes faster----------</center>
<center>----------- Click for profile -----------</center>

----------


## gigabert

CP is in de optiek vele malen beter,..

Hun optiek en lens werk is gewoon 100%

Waarom zijn de standaard gobo's van een CP veel fijner en scherper dan een Movitec of Mac? 

Prijs is er ook naar,... en kan niet met elkaar vergeleken worden.


Alles heeft zijn prijs!

----------


## LIGHTEVENTS

ok, hier gaat ie dan.

Ik heb hier al veel belachelijk commentaren gelezen. Ieder product kan worden afgebroken als je wil. Ik heb de indruk dat er hier maar een paar mensen goed weten met wat ze bezig zijn en correcte dingen vertellen. En dat er hier ook veel sem-prof's(lees:amateurs) zitten die hier ook hun zegje komen doen zonder echt goed te weten waar de klepel hangt.

Wij hebben als verhuurbedrijf op hetzelfde moment mac250's gehad en movitec's sl250.
Na lang twijfelen hebben we toch voor Movitec gekozen om volgende reden:

-snelheid van de beweging van de head
-optische output van de sl250
-optisch evenredige spot van de sl250
-veel snellere focusering(heeft hoofdzakelijk te maken met de trage wormconstructie bij de martins)
-output van de sl250 die Véééél groter is bij maximum stobosnelheid (doe de proef op de som en zet een sl250 tegen een mac250 beiden op hun maximum strobo snelheid, kijk dan naar de optische output, een hemelsbreed verschil, oorzaak: bij maximum stobe snelheid gaan de messen van de shutter van de martin maar voor 10-25% meer open, op een lage strobo frequentie gaan de messen volledig open en dicht, door de wet van de traagheid van massa moeten de stappenmotors van de shuttermessen een veel groter koppel en snelheid ontwikkelen om op hoge strobe snelheid volledig open te gaan.)
- maar wat ZEKER de doorslag heeft gegeven is volgend argument: in het verleden hadden we veel problemen gehad met bijgehuurde mac250's die vaak in gobo-,color- error gingen.(gemiddelde van 1 à 2 toestellen op 10) Na klagen tegen de verhuurder over de staat van zijn toestellen heeft deze ze laten nakijken door de invoerder en dan gingen ze echt weer goed, tot 6 maand later de problemen weer opdoken en we weer van vooraf konden beginnen. 

Daarintegen heeft martin volgende voordelen:
-inderdaad "smoothere" beweging
-naambekendheid
-meer toestellen in omloop om bij te huren
-random strobo is op martin beter uitgewerkt dan bij de movitec

Conclusie ze zij zeker aan elkaar gewaagd, persoonlijk voel ik er weinig voor om iedere week van een paar moving heads de sensoren te gaan bijregelen. Moesten we de keuze opnieuw moeten maken dan zou ik opnieuw kiezen voor de movitec's of misschien wel voor de prospot250 van Coemar(combinatie van een hoog aangeschreven merk met de lage kostprijs).Mij hoor je echter geen slecht woord praten over Martin, maar volgens mij hebben ze met de mac250 toch een toestel op de markt gebracht met te veel kinderfoutjes. Moest ik echter moeten de keuze maken tussen mac500 en sl575 dan ga ik voor de mac500.

groeten.

Lightevents

----------


## axs

Proficiat lightevents!!!

Dit is pas een onderbouwde reactie!
Ikzelf heb NOOIT de kans gehad om de 2 (movitec en aanverwanten vs Martin) aan het werk te zien!

Zoals ik zelf al aanhaalde in een vorige posting:





> citaat:
> Ik denk niet dat we mogen spreken over goede martin en slechte movitec MH's. Qua mogelijkheden en performance moet geen van beiden voor elkaar onderdoen.
> Grote voordeel van de martins is dus de service die je krijgt en dat ze goed ingeburgerd zijn in de verhuursector... Wat jij het belangrijkste vindt zal de doorslag moeten geven.



Ik heb al lang de indruk dat hier voor HEEL VEEL personen Martin/EAW/Vari*lite/QSC/... altijd HET BESTE is...

Waarom?  Een heel eenvoudige reden... Die merken hebben naambekendheid... of ze nu goed zijn of niet... maakt voor hun echt niet uit! 

En dat is vooral - op enkelingen na - vooral de groep van 12-18 jarigen die hier denken dat DIE namen GOED zijn...
Maar een objectieve verklaring... NO WAY!!!

Begin hier echt sommige posting serieus BEU te worden...
Zondermeer zeggen dat A  beter is dan B, gewoon omdat A meer naambekendheid heeft... <img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>

Hoop echt dat zulke postings snel verdwijnen en dat het sterren-jagen hier eindelijk eens voorbij gaat zijn!!!!

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## jabproductions

Onze firma heeft pas nog 4 movitec SL250 aangekocht. Beschikken reeds over Martin en Showtec movingheads. De keuze is gevallen op Movitec omwille van prijs/kwaliteit. Toch al wat problemen gekend met Martin met bijgehuurde toestellen.

----------


## DeMennooos

***zijdank is er een nieuwe discussie gekomen en zijn we verlost van de eeuwige HES vs Martin discussie.

Wat lees ik uit de posts in dit topic.
- Movi's zijn sneller
- Movi's strobo-en sneller
- Movi's zijn goedkoper
- Movi's hebben een grotere licht opbrengst

Allemaal erg leuke argumenten, maar voor welke toepassing is dat absoluut belangrijk en voor welke toepassingen maakt het geen ene ruk uit?

- Ik hoef geen supersonisch bewegende spots, moet ik alleen maar weer met de Mspeed corrigeren
- Strobosnelheid is niet interessant, als ik een strobo wil neem ik wel een strobo mee
- Fijn als je je loods volkopt met goedkope spotjes en na 2 jaar wordt het weer eens een ander merk (met alle waarschijnlijke gevolgen van dien)
- Jij ziet het, ik zie het, maar het gros van het publiek zal het een worst zijn. En als je een grote output wil moet je een ander (groter) spotje nemen. 

Ik ben en blijf van mening dat het gerommel in de marge is. Leuk voor vaste montage, maar niet voor OTR

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Pipo

> citaat: ***zijdank is er een nieuwe discussie gekomen en zijn we verlost van de eeuwige HES vs Martin discussie.
> 
> Wat lees ik uit de posts in dit topic.
> - Movi's zijn sneller
> - Movi's strobo-en sneller
> - Movi's zijn goedkoper
> - Movi's hebben een grotere licht opbrengst
> 
> Allemaal erg leuke argumenten, maar voor welke toepassing is dat absoluut belangrijk en voor welke toepassingen maakt het geen ene ruk uit?
> ...



Vreed Juste!


Om het eens in het West-Vlaams te zeggen
(lees: Zeer Juist)

Den Pipo

----------

